# MMA Magazines Round-Up



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

MMA Magazines from USA

*FIGHT!*
http://www.fightmagazine.com/










*Fightsport*
http://www.fightsportusa.com










*Ultimate MMA*
http://www.ultimategrapplingmag.com/ 










*Full Contact Fighter*
http://www.fcfighter.com/ 










*Real Fighter*
http://www.realfightermag.com/ 










*Tapout*
http://tapoutmagazine.com/ 









*MMA Worldwide*
http://tapoutmagazine.com/ 









*Fightzone*
http://fightzonemagazine.com/










*MMA Authority*
http://www.mmapublications.com/2007/index.php










*MMA Sports*
http://mmasportsmag.com/









*Gladiator*
http://gladmag.com/









MMA Magazines from UK

*Fighters Only*
http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/home/










*Fighters*
http://www.fightersmag.co.uk









MMA Magazines from Brazil 

*Tatame*
http://www.tatame.com










*NOCAUTE*
http://www.graciemag.com/?c=53










MMA Magazines from Japan 

*Fight & Life*
http://www.fnlweb.com/










*Kakutougi Tsushin*









*Kamipro*









*Gong Kakutogi*


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

there wasn't much info about them on here......you were really just telling us if you have a sub with them or if they ofer overseas subs


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Sevket said:


> Please be aware that I'm neither from USA nor UK so I cannot get them in bookstores etc. So I judge them from my point of view


Anything else :dunno:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sevket said:


> *Ultimate Grappling*
> Ultimate Grappling Magazine - Home
> 
> 
> ...


Just so you know. I did get this months copy of UGM and there is a nice little shout out to MMAForum.com in there!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> So I want to subscribe to a decent mag - im in the UK - which is the best one to get
> 
> (I'm more into the UFC/Pride side of things than Cage Rage etc)


Fighters Only of course! You are so lucky. I wish I would visit UK lately to see an issue of this so much talked about magazine :dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shit, didn't know there were so many. i still think Fightsport is the best, at least out of those i have available to me. I'm happy with my subscription, other than its bimonthly!


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

I have recieved; 
Fightsport July 2007
Ultimate Grappling (2006 Issue)
Tapout (2006 Issue)

Plus won some old issues of Fighter's Only Magazine on Ebay.uk and they are on their way

Reviews coming soon but I must say that I don't agree with people saying that Fightsport sucks! I think it really rocks


----------



## Rev. Maynard (Jun 5, 2007)

I bought the new FIGHT magazine when it hit bookshelves. I then subscribed and got the 2nd issue today. The weird thing was it came by UPS and in a typical small package box. Where there was 5 issues of the same magazine in it. Anybody else get greeted with this as well? I'll just give them to a few buddies. Its probably a way of advertisement.


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Added Fightsport review. I recommend it


----------



## l3ft3lbow (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, thanks for this roundup. I didn't know about some of these and it looks like I'm going to have to give Fightsport a look. My local bookstore doesn't carry it, otherwise I would have known about it.


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Updated the main thread with covers and links


----------

